
Aphinity – Social meetup app – Find people and events based on similar interests - AphinityApp
https://aphinityapp.com/
======
AphinityApp
I am working on a social platform to facilitate meetups based on similar
interests and experience. This would be perfect for travelers wanting to meet
locals, students, communities & organizations, and anyone else looking to
expand their social network.

The design phase is done and we are launching a fundraiser soon to help with
the development of the app. If you're interested, sign up to the mailing list
for exclusive promos and to stay updated:
[http://eepurl.com/gKz81H](http://eepurl.com/gKz81H)

------
grizzles
I'm genuinely interested but there are a few meetup clones on github, &
getting traffic to an app like this is a hard task even in the best of times.
Right now seems like a particularly rough time for this. Do you have any
insights on how to get people using your app? Maybe all the events & meetups
could be COVID safe?

~~~
AphinityApp
Hey, great question. I've spent a lot of time looking through all those meetup
clones, I know what you're talking about. For me, they were very barebones and
no different from regular facebook searches.

Our platform personalizes your experience. Matching up with others will take
into account your personal interests so you will get curated results. You will
also be able to see relevant events, rather than having to sift through
hundreds of events. A curated feed means you might find something you haven't
considered before. All in all, the aim is for a tailored experience.

Once the situation resolves, I think people will want to socialize more than
ever, since we realize how different things can be without steady real-life
social networks.

We already have several groups committed to using our platform for group
coordination once we launch, and pre-existing groups will help gain traffic
quickly. Definitely subscribe to our mailing list, as we plan to offer beta
access and other perks. Thanks for your support!

